# Canadian Haunters Conventions



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

So I asked this question in another thread and was told it might be a good idea to start a new thread for this topic. I did a search and was not able to find one similar, so here she is! I am trying to compile a list of Canadian Haunted Conventions. Ones that are held in Canada!

Thanks to Jaybo, RoxyBlue

"start copy here"

- Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference in Hamilton, Ontario - http://www.canadahaunts.ca/chac
- Scarefest Haunters Convention in Thornhill, Ontario- http://www.chascarefest.com/
- Fright Fest in Surry, BC - http://www.frightfest-bc.com/

"end copy here"

I am hoping to get a list, so for organization and ease to other members to get the info, i guess we can do the whole copy and paste things. Thanks All!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.chascarefest.com/

http://www.frightfest-bc.com/

This one is in Michigan and some Canadian haunters attend:

http://greatlakesfrightfest.com/information.html


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Check out the Haunt Venture guys. They are extremely active Canadian haunters and probably a good source to ask questions.

Here is their YouTube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/HauntItYourself?feature=watch

They have links to their Facebook pages once you get to YouTube.


----------

